# 1/8" vs 3/16" grout spacing?



## JazMan (Feb 17, 2007)

Hi,

The industry minimum for these type of tiles is ⅛" as you mentioned, BUT not for all tiles. Your big box tiles, (which probably cost under $3.00), are probably not rectified, and so you should not attempt anything under 3/16", but you may have to go ¼". You need to check samples from multiple boxes for size, carefully. The minimum wide is 3 times the difference in size among the tiles. 

Don't forget to leave expansion joints around the perimeter. As for field joints, at 25 ft. you should be ok if the room is a rectangle as you said. How many doorways are there and what flooring is in those other rooms?

Jaz


----------



## gizzygone (Jul 26, 2012)

There are 3 doorways: one to a closet, one to a bathroom and one to a utility room. 

The closet I figured I'd just use scrap tile to make the flooring, the bathroom will have more tile in it, and the utility room will be bare concrete for now....

I'm on the fence about using a threshold for the bathroom, or buying one of the schluter tile dividers. 

As for the transition from utility room to living space, I'm unsure. I may just try and find a cheap tile to put down in there.... Or grind a lip onto one of the tiles I have and make a little ramp of sorts.... I'm obviously worried about the lip catching on something I'm moving in or out and chipping my tile


----------



## JazMan (Feb 17, 2007)

NO, we don't use scrap in our homes.

Traditionally bathrooms always had a marble threshold. But the color choice was usually limited to 2-3 colors unless you had one made from a slab. $8-10 compared to $40-60 plus two trips and 3 day wait. Tile contractors can't put up with that. 

Due to the different installation methods used today, and to avoid using an odd color piece of marble we use the "L" shaped aluminum molding you mentioned. That's what I used the last 10 years or so. 

I don't know what you're saying about the laundry. Every doorway may be unique. 

But the main reason I asked about the adjoining rooms is on the subject of expansion joints. You need to install expansion joints in the doorways that butt to a solid surface. 

Jaz


----------



## gizzygone (Jul 26, 2012)

Ha! What's wrong with scrap? I just figured if I had a 24" piece of tile left, I'd put it in a closet, instead of wasting a full 36" tile!

Interesting point about the expansion joints. How would you handle a threshold then? Just a bead of caulk instead of grout?

Our local blue big-box store carries the marble threshold. I may just buy that since it matches the style of the rest of the house. I think the tile trim looks sleeker, but it doesn't seem to be stocked locally.


----------



## JazMan (Feb 17, 2007)

Yes right, caulk. 

A regular wall is 4.5" thick and is what the pros here use as thresholds. 4.5 x 28" or 30" or? For some reason the big boxes carry threshold that are 4" wide. Beats me, looks silly to me. The Schluter Schiene molding (or its generic copies), is as common as anything I can think of. There is no tile store that does not carry them. Where have you tried?

Jaz


----------



## gizzygone (Jul 26, 2012)

We have two big box stores local to us. There are a few tile shops about 40 minutes away: which I assume has them. I guess I could go for a ride tomorrow....


----------



## JazMan (Feb 17, 2007)

Some hardware stores carry those things too. Any new construction nearby? 

Jaz


----------



## gizzygone (Jul 26, 2012)

JazMan said:


> Some hardware stores carry those things too. Any new construction nearby?
> 
> Jaz


Plenty new construction. Why?


----------



## JazMan (Feb 17, 2007)

Oh, I don't know. Just might be a tile crew installing tiles. 

Jaz


----------



## gizzygone (Jul 26, 2012)

JazMan said:


> Oh, I don't know. Just might be a tile crew installing tiles.
> 
> Jaz


At this point I wish the budget allowed it.... But I guess I'll be doing some hard-core DIY


----------

